# Email Issues



## bmudd14474 (Mar 30, 2022)

So we had 1 hiccup last night with the server work and its the email. We are working to restore it so you get notifications.

Standby to Standby.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 30, 2022)

Standing by to standby.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks Brian, I was wondering why I didn’t get any this AM.
Al


----------



## BurntWeenie (Mar 31, 2022)

ah. I see now


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks Brian.  I have gotten 3 in the last 24 hours, totalling 3 in the last 5 weeks.Appreciate the work you Guys are doing.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2022)

I haven't received any in years, but I got a batch of them this morning, good job! RAY


----------



## clifish (Mar 31, 2022)

I am with Ray,  I never got them and now they are coming through...not sure if that is a good thing...lol.  Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2022)

You guys must be getting mine!!!
I haven't gotten a one since Tuesday.
And mine was working pretty good until then.

Thanks Guy!
Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> You guys must be getting mine!!!
> I haven't gotten a one since Tuesday.
> And mine was working pretty good until then.
> 
> ...



I’m not getting any either John.
Hopefully they will get it fixed soon.
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 31, 2022)

It's hot and miss. I know why but won't be resolved until tomorrow


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m not getting any either John.
> Hopefully they will get it fixed soon.
> Al





MJB05615 said:


> Thanks Brian.  I have gotten 3 in the last 24 hours, totalling 3 in the last 5 weeks.Appreciate the work you Guys are doing.




You guys getting them now?
If so, maybe we're only allowed so many, and I missed the monthly cutoff.  LOL
ZERO since Tuesday.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Apr 2, 2022)

I woke up to over 60 emails,  is there a way to stop them?  I am on the site often enough that I go by the number of responces that show up at the top,  I don't need an email for every one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> It's hot and miss. I know why but won't be resolved until tomorrow





Bearcarver said:


> You guys getting them now?
> If so, maybe we're only allowed so many, and I missed the monthly cutoff.  LOL
> ZERO since Tuesday.
> 
> Bear



I got a few this AM, but for some reason they went into my “junk” folder. But I guess that’s on my end.
Brian, Did you change the address that these are sent from?
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I got a few this AM, but for some reason they went into my “junk” folder. But I guess that’s on my end.
> Brian, Did you change the address that these are sent from?
> Al



They should come from [email protected]. Did it come from somewhere else?


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 2, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> You guys getting them now?
> If so, maybe we're only allowed so many, and I missed the monthly cutoff.  LOL
> ZERO since Tuesday.
> 
> Bear


I just got in, and had a bunch of emails now.  I may be an oddball, but I prefer the emails, it helps me manage the notifications.  John, you been getting any, emails that is, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> I just got in, and had a bunch of emails now.  I may be an oddball, but I prefer the emails, it helps me manage the notifications.  John, you been getting any, emails that is, lol.



LOL----Still haven't got any alert emails since last Tuesday, when everybody else started getting theirs. I don't mind not getting them, if everybody else is getting theirs. If doing something to help me will cause others to lose theirs, I can do without.
I always liked getting them in my email, and this is the longest I've ever gone without any.
However it seems as though when many others aren't getting theirs, I am. And now that others are getting theirs, I'm not. I'm no computer nerd, but those seem to be the facts.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Mine are all going to the spam folder . Was getting them just fine until last week . I marked them as not spam , but still not coming through . 
I did see that under my settings the alert for watched threads was turned off . 
I changed it but not working yet . 
Problem is I was helping someone over the week end , and it's nice to get an alert for that .


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> I woke up to over 60 emails,  is there a way to stop them?  I am on the site often enough that I go by the number of responces that show up at the top,  I don't need an email for every one.



Click on the gear in the upper right hand corner. Then click on privacy. Then uncheck email notifications. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Apr 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Click on the gear in the upper right hand corner. Then click on privacy. Then uncheck email notifications.
> 
> Chris


I did,  now I get a few here and there,  I can live with that - Thx


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> I did,  now I get a few here and there,  I can live with that - Thx



Also if you click that same gear and choose preferences. You should see "Email options". Uncheck the three options and that may rid you of the rest of the unwanted emails. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Apr 4, 2022)

yup did that already


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 4, 2022)

I finally checked my junk folder and there they were. 26 of them, all from the "do not reply" address. I checked my preferences and everything was checked except
"always email watched thread notifications". Not sure what that means but I checked it.
I must be dumb because I don't see any way to tell Outlook that it's a good address.
I guess it's not a big deal but I hate to have to check my junk folder every time I check the mail.
I can always log in to the site I guess but I don't normally do that regularly.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2022)

Google "Outlook filtering emails" you should see something similar to this:





__





						outlook filtering emails - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Man that's a long link

Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Google "Outlook filtering emails" you should see something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to happen. SMF mail is all that my junk folder contained and I'm not going to start jacking with my computer settings because they're having a problem.
I'll just get by without emails until they figure it out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Not going to happen. SMF mail is all that my junk folder contained and I'm not going to start jacking with my computer settings because they're having a problem.
> I'll just get by without emails until they figure it out.




Exactly!
Then you make changes & it doesn't do any good, because you never changed anything to screw it up in the first place. Then they fix whatever the real problem is, and yours still doesn't work, because you made changes to what worked perfectly, before Spring Cleaning.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2022)

I got some email alerts today, but I'm not going to jump the gun & brag about it yet. LOL

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I got some email alerts today, but I'm not going to jump the gun & brag about it yet. LOL
> 
> Bear


Yeah, don't jinx us LOL! I've been getting them but apparently some still aren't...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 5, 2022)

I started getting emails today for the the first time in weeks... still crossing my fingers


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 5, 2022)

I just started getting them 30 minutes ago.  Fingers crossed.
Thanks for all of the tireless work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

OK Guys, I don't know if it matters, but now that I'm getting email alerts, I'm wondering why the number of alerts on my list keeps going up. It used to go back to zero, after I looked at them. What can I do to make them go away.
Check the screen shot below:
Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

John, click on the gear in the upper right hand corner and choose preferences. There's a whole slew of Alert options that you can toggle on/off. It's down near the bottom.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

Also about midway down there's an option to increase/decrease the number of responses to a watched thread before it lumps them into one alert. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 10, 2022)

It used to be it gave only one per thread until you looked at it . That way you didn't get 10 at a time for the same thread . 
Mine seemed to be defaulted at 5 whether I had any or not . 
I've actually turned mine off , but still getting them .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> John, click on the gear in the upper right hand corner and choose preferences. There's a whole slew of Alert options that you can toggle on/off. It's down near the bottom.



Must be too technical to me. I understand most of them, but I don't see any change I could make that would stop that number from increasing. Now 114

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 10, 2022)

Make sure " Persistent alerts " is unchecked .


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

And try lowering the Summarizing similar alerts to 2 or 3 instead of 6 or whatever number yours is set to.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Make sure " Persistent alerts " is unchecked .


It already was unchecked.


gmc2003 said:


> And try lowering the Summarizing similar alerts to 2 or 3 instead of 6 or whatever number yours is set to.
> 
> Chris


It was @ "4".
I changed it to "2".

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

One last thing(well maybe not). Don't forget to click *save* at the bottom of the page. Then you may also have to refresh your screen for the changes to take effect.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> One last thing(well maybe not). Don't forget to click *save* at the bottom of the page. Then you may also have to refresh your screen for the changes to take effect.
> 
> Chris



Yup---Almost forgot, but did both. 119 now.
I don't think it really matters, but I like to know how may new ones are there.
I mean it's not like that number is going to get to 242 & everything blows up!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

Well then I'm at a loss. If I think of something else I'll post it up. In the meantime maybe one of the Mods or Admins will chime in with something we're missing. Sorry I couldn't help you out.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

Just for the Halibut, I logged off & on, but it's still @ 120.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2022)

The last thing I would try is. Uncheck the alert for "Posts in a watched forum" and "Replies to a watched thread". I'm hoping that there is a distinction between emails and alerts in the software code. 

You can also mark them all as read at the bottom of the of the alerts page by clicking on you avatar(where the alerts notification is) and scrolling down to the bottom where it says "Show All" and :Mark Read Preferences". Click "Mark Read Preferences". 

Final thought: Don't post any new threads or reply to any threads. Just kidding Bear.

Chris


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2022)

A couple of days ago I just clicked "mark as read" and they went away. Today that doesn't work. 
What a hoot LOL!!
At least I only have 17. For now...


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2022)

It's kind of like when I try to tackle a plumbing project. As soon as I fix one leak another pops up.
Their "spring cleaning" has turned into a boondoggle.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 10, 2022)

Ah yes but we must always remember... to err is human, to really f*#k up you need a computer.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Ah yes but we must always remember... to err is human, to really f*#k up you need a computer.


And a BFH for said computer! Those big hammers will fix a computer everytime!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 10, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> It's kind of like when I try to tackle a plumbing project. As soon as I fix one leak another pops up.
> Their "spring cleaning" has turned into a boondoggle.


It's just one little thing after another, check what happens when you click leave" on a PM

*Error*: Call to undefined method XF\Mvc\Entity\ArrayCollection::forceRemove() in *src/XF/Entity/ConversationMaster.php* at line *239*

*XF\Entity\ConversationMaster->recipientRemoved()* in *src/addons/SV/ConversationEssentials/XF/Entity/ConversationMaster.php* at line *626*
*SV\ConversationEssentials\XF\Entity\ConversationMaster->recipientRemoved()* in *src/XF/Entity/ConversationRecipient.php* at line *54*
*XF\Entity\ConversationRecipient->_postSave()* in *src/addons/SV/ConversationEssentials/XF/Entity/ConversationRecipient.php* at line *95*
*SV\ConversationEssentials\XF\Entity\ConversationRecipient->_postSave()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Entity/Entity.php* at line *1270*
*XF\Mvc\Entity\Entity->save()* in *src/XF/Pub/Controller/Conversation.php* at line *862*
*XF\Pub\Controller\Conversation->actionLeave()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *352*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchClass()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *259*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchFromMatch()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *115*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchLoop()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *57*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->run()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *2351*
*XF\App->run()* in *src/XF.php* at line *517*
*XF::runApp()* in *index.php* at line *20*

*And then it still doesn't let you leave it. I wonder what ever happened to Hellasteph? RAY*


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> The last thing I would try is. Uncheck the alert for "Posts in a watched forum" and "Replies to a watched thread". I'm hoping that there is a distinction between emails and alerts in the software code.
> 
> You can also mark them all as read at the bottom of the of the alerts page by clicking on you avatar(where the alerts notification is) and scrolling down to the bottom where it says "Show All" and :Mark Read Preferences". Click "Mark Read Preferences".
> 
> ...



I hate to mess with things that were the way they currently are when everything worked fine for me. Makes me think the problem isn't with "My" settings.

Oh Well, 129 now.
Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I hate to mess with things that were the way they currently are when everything worked fine for me. Makes me think the problem isn't with "My" settings.
> 
> Oh Well, 129 now.
> Bear


I know what you mean. A few days ago I checked my preferences and the only thing not checked was "always email watched thread notifications". I went ahead and checked it, even though I hadn't changed anything in years.
Now I'm afraid to do anything because at least I'm getting emails now which is the only way I know about new responses
because the drop-down is funky. The # over my icon says 6 but there are 26 in the drop-down.
I've read them but they don't go away......


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I know what you mean. A few days ago I checked my preferences and the only thing not checked was "always email watched thread notifications". I went ahead and checked it, even though I hadn't changed anything in years.
> Now I'm afraid to do anything because at least I'm getting emails now which is the only way I know about new responses
> because the drop-down is funky. The # over my icon says 6 but there are 26 in the drop-down.
> I've read them but they don't go away......



I'm always afraid of turning a temporary glitch into a permanent problem.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2022)

My accumulated Alerts on my list seems to have slowed up.
Only at159 now.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Almost forgot, but did both. 119 now.
> I don't think it really matters, but I like to know how may new ones are there.
> I mean it's not like that number is going to get to 242 & everything blows up!!!
> 
> Bear


I know what you mean bear they used to go away when you clicked and read one or two now I have to hit mark as read at the bottom to reset the alerts to zero.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> I know what you mean bear they used to go away when you clicked and read one or two now I have to hit mark as read at the bottom to reset the alerts to zero.


I just hit that button, changing it back to Zero.
Now I'll see what happens.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeff and Brian changed me over to a new email address. No longer blocked out and everything seems to be working great! Thanks a million guys! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I just hit that button, changing it back to Zero.
> Now I'll see what happens.
> 
> Bear


You'll need to do that whenever you want to reset it to zero


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> You'll need to do that whenever you want to reset it to zero


It used to do that on it's own, every time I opened them.
It's back up to 71 right now.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> It used to do that on it's own, every time I opened them.
> It's back up to 71 right now.
> 
> Bear


Yep mine to something seemed to change when they updated the site


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2022)

I haven't heard anything for over a month.
Is it working for everyone but me?
My Alert number was up to 420.
Now it's down to 340.
Now the other problem looks like it's sneaking in.
I got one alert Email in the last 24 hours.
Up until that "Spring Cleaning" thing, it seemed like mine was the only one with no problems. 
I know nothing changed on my end.
What happened?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2022)

Almost 3 more months since my last post on this thread that seems more like a Diary, since nothing gets done about it.
It's up & down now:
The number of Alert Notifications in my email is now Down to ZERO.
But the number of alerts in the little red box is up to 475.

Bear


----------

